# Microsoft reissues botched Windows Live Mail 2012 patch KB 3093594



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> You may recall KB 3093594, the bad Windows Live Mail 2012 patch I wrote about earlier this week. The patch arrived as a link from an email message that looked a lot like a malware come-on, and it only applied to Windows 7 and 8.1 users who run Windows Live Mail 2012 with @outlook, @hotmail, @live, or @msn email accounts.
> 
> KB 3093594's main "feature" is its amazing ability to crash Windows Live Mail.
> 
> ...


Microsoft reissues botched Windows Live Mail 2012 patch KB 3093594 | InfoWorld


----------

